

Sh*t Apple Fanatics Say - zackbigdog
http://www.fireoneout.com/post/31007234645/sh-t-apple-fanatics-say-so-true#disqus_thread

======
courtewing
This was already posted (from a different site) and was subsequently flagged
off of the front page.

~~~
thirsteh
Color me surprised.

------
zackbigdog
I wanted to fight this video.

